# Can anyone help me with this?



## jslewis67 (Sep 1, 2014)

I have a craftsman lawn tractor with a 16 hp kohler engine, Model No.
917.2720601. I've changed the solenoid. My battery has over 12 volts, but will not crank the engine. When I turn the key, I may get one or two halfhearted attempts then nothing. When I charge the battery up to over 13.5 volts, it turns over like nothing is wrong. I've tested the ignition switch and I have continuity, it doesn't read to 000's but it beeps and goes to like 0.26 or so. I've unplugged the wire from the solenoid that comes from the ignition and I get 12.5 volts through there. It's a 4 pole solenoid. I get 12+ volts on the post with the red wire that seems to be connected to the battery. I don't get 12 volts on the starter end. And when I try to crank the engine from the ignition, I don't get 12 volts to the starter. How can I test the wire from the solenoid to the starter? Or is that even an issue? I'm at a loss. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Have your battery load tested. Voltage doesn't tell much it's the ability to deliver amperage. A fully charged 12 volt battery will read around 13.8 volts. Most auto parts stores will test your battery for no charge.

If your battery test is good, then check the connections from the battery to the starter solenoid and to the starter, and pay special attention to the ground. Make sure the engine is grounded well to the frame.


----------



## jslewis67 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thank you 30year. I'm off to Advance Auto Parts to do the load test. I'll let you know what happens. I guess if it tests bad, I'll buy a new battery.


----------



## jslewis67 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Battery Test*

So Advance Auto tested the battery. The test came back with 481 CCA and 12.57 volts on the counter, it's rated at 340 CCA. I saw another post, where the test was for amps. But this auto parts store didn't test amps? Does it matter? I've cleaned the posts and the wire to the battery. How do I test/check the ground? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Just follow the ground cable from the battery to where it bolts up to the chassis or engine block, remove, clean and reattach, making sure all connections are tight. If the ground mounts to the frame/chassis, make sure the engine mounting bolts are all tight.


----------



## jslewis67 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks, 30yr. Since the workweek has started up again, I won't be able to do anything until Saturday. But I surely will let you know how I make out. Much appreciated.


----------



## jslewis67 (Sep 1, 2014)

*It works*

I put the battery back in and tighten both the positive and negative as much as I could. It cranked right up this morning. It must've been a loose negative wire because I never thought that would be a problem. Thanks for guiding me through this.


----------

